# 54840 exc. of spermatocele w/ 55040 exc hydrocele



## bill2doc (Sep 20, 2010)

I tried to seperate these codes by way of -25 modifier on 55040 but only 54840 got paid... any help on which is the correct modifier to use.

Thank you


----------



## sllindsey (Oct 7, 2010)

you can not use a 25 on a procedure code... that is an E/M modifier only


----------



## seslinger (Feb 10, 2012)

I was wondering if these two procedures are considered bundled.  I looked on Medicare bundling & I can unbundle with the -59 but not sure if that is right?

Any thoughts.
Sheila, CPC


----------

